# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Фотоотчёт с концерта Стаса Михайлова

## Сергей(rijii)

Был на концерте Стаса Михайлова:smile: 
Днепропетровский Цирк 28.01.08 г.

Атмосфера была суппер !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  
Восторг от всего непересказуем.:rolleyes: 
Стас молодец, работает как ВОЛ, зал заводит одним словом......женщины
пищат, на сцену лезут.
Цветов в конце концерта было столько !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Vah:  

После трогательной речи, по поводу трагедии в семье директора, Сергея Кононава,  памяти погибшей Светланы :frown:  
Стас посвятил песню *ЗА ВОРОТАМИ ВРЕМЕНИ*

Я ещё под впечатлениями  :Ok:  

Ну и конечно же не мог не сфотографироваться со Стасом

P.S - так как Сергея Кононова небыло, и минуса с Нового Концерта неполучилось преобрести .
Только директор распоряжается ими, Стас невправе.
Так что будем ждать лучших времён! Появятся скоро всёравно у кого нить!

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

ну и фотки с самого концерта

----------


## Михаил2007

*Сергей(rijii)*,
 Супер!

----------


## skif

*Сергей(rijii)*,
 Серёга , класс ! Можно только позавидовать . :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

:smile:  :Ok:

----------


## маэстро

Ай,МОЛОДЦА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Мачо

*Сергей(rijii)*,
ну ты ваще!!!  :Ok:

----------


## mark kalman

*Сергей(rijii)*, :Ok:

----------


## Sir J

*Сергей(rijii)*,
 Классно, спасибо, что выставил такой отчёт!!! И спасибо, что пригласил посмотреть, а то, за собственной суетой, мог бы и не заметить темку:smile: :wink:  :Ok:

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Сергей(rijii)*,
 :Ok:  Классно!!! :Ok:

----------


## ddaan

*Сергей(rijii)*,
Ты как всегда!  :Ok:

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

Ощущения не передать! :Ok:

----------


## Alena_singer

*Сергей(rijii)*,
 КЛАСС! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## ГАРИК

*Сергей(rijii)*,
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## labuh662007

Зашибись!!!!! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

:Ok:  Завидую!!!! Супер!!!!

----------


## PETR

*Сергей(rijii)*,
Отлично!Тебе только позавидовать можно!!! :Ok:

----------


## Генирозов

*Сергей(rijii)*,
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## kuku

*Сергей(rijii)*,
Серёга :Ok:   спасибо !!! :Pivo:   :Pivo:  
Как и ожидал  :Vah:  люблю смотреть :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Лисичка

Братишка, класс :Ok:  :wink:

----------


## Билли

*Сергей(rijii)*, :Ok:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

В сентябре сказал опять приедет в Днепропетровск!:smile: 

*Лисичка*,
 Сестрёнка  :flower:

----------


## Zab

*Сергей(rijii)*,
Супер-пупер!!! :Ok:   :Aga:  
 :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:    (чай)

----------


## Юрий Яганов

> :smile:


Сергей у тебя была Минус стаса - Летит по небу.
Если не затруднит сбрось на мэйл.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## XXXXXL

*Натаха Шмель*,:eek:

----------


## Valeriy"M"

*Сергей(rijii)*,
 Приветствую тебя, Сергей! Я поздравляю тебя.
Встерча с интересным исполнителем - это всегда праздник, тем более со Стасом Михайловым. Я б и сам хотел оказаться рядом с тобой, в Днепропертровске и пережить всё то, что ты ощутил. Спасибо тебе также за письмо и ссылку.

----------


## Bober

Serega snaesch kaschdyj chelowek o chem to mechtaet,
kogo to chochetsja wstretit ja imeju wwidu Snamenitosti
Lichno ja rad sa tebja chto tebe dowelos s nim wstretitsja
Fotki mne lichno ponrawilis interesno bylo posmotret.
Serega mne lichno dowelos s Alloj Pugachewoj 30 sec
potanzewat sdes w Germanii na konzerte ona pela pesnju - Priglasite tanzewat nu i ja streloj poletel na szenu posle togo kak ona sama skasala schelajuschie so mnoj potanzewat poschalujsta chotel ej na Uschko schepnut
mol otwali polmilionchika...... no tak jasyk i ne powernulsja
nu ladno Serega dawaj - Udachi tebe i esche mnogo mnogo
takich wstrech

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Zab*, рад тебя видеть :Pivo:  




> Сергей у тебя была Минус стаса - Летит по небу.
> Если не затруднит сбрось на мэйл.
> Заранее благодарен.


отправил




> Натаха Шмель,:eek:


не понял:eek: 

*Valeriy"M"*, рад тебя видеть. спасибо!
*Bober*, надо было попросить, а вдруг бы отстегнула :Ok:

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Сергей(rijii)*,
 СЕРЕЖ,ПРОСТО ПОГОРЯЧИЛАСЬ, ПРО СТАСА НАПИСАВ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМКЕ..!!НУ НЕ НРАВИТСЯ ОН МНЕ :Ha:  !А ПОТОМ ПОДУМАЛА, ЧТО ТЫ МНЕ ОЧЕНЬ НРАВИШЬСЯ :Oj:   И ЭТО НЕ ТА ТЕМКА , ГДЕ МОЖНО ОБСУЖДАТЬ НРАВИТСЯ ИЛИ НЕТ :Aga:  !!!ПОЭТОМУ УДАЛИЛА СВОЙ ПОСТ!!ФОТКИ И ПРАВДА ХОРОШИ!МОЛОДЕЦ!!НО ТЫ ПОЕШЬ ЕГО ПЕСНИ ГОРАЗДО ПРАВДИВИЕ, ЧЕМ ОН САМ!! :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Натаха Шмель*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

Наташенька, у него все песни чистые правдивые и без малейшого намёка на вульгарщину. Только любовь, во всех смыслах этого слова.
За комплимент СПАСИБКИ! :flower:

----------


## Пашка-Америка

*Сергей(rijii)*,

 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok: Серенька привет!!!Ты молодец!
Находишь время еще и на кончерты ходить.
Завидюю.Фотки класс!!!
Паша.

----------


## Aleksandr1

> Находишь время еще и на кончерты ходить.


И находит нахальства Стаса обнимать! :Vah:  
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## vova61

Спасибо за  отчет класные фотки.
donec@ctsnet.ru

----------


## Georgy

*Сергей(rijii)*,
Очень порадовался за тебя Серега.
Мне тоже нравятся песни Стаса:smile:  :Ok:   :Pivo:

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

Спасибо ребята!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Pivo:  
Обожаю его творчество, так как наверное у нас сходство душь.
Уверен, что чувствую тоже что и Стас, исполняя его песни 

Всем ПАРНАСА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Pivo:   :flower:

----------


## Пётр Пруцаков

> НУ НЕ НРАВИТСЯ ОН МНЕ


Для нее С. Михайлов – уже не уровень, что не понятно, что ли?  :wink: 
Если бы ты был на концерте Элтона Джона, ну, на худой конец у Аллы Борисовны….  :Aga:  
а так,.... она сама ЗВЕЗДА!!!..... (эсэмэсочная),..... рожденная форумом.    :biggrin: 





> А ПОТОМ ПОДУМАЛА, ЧТО ТЫ МНЕ ОЧЕНЬ НРАВИШЬСЯ


А эти отмазки и подъезды уже не канают!  :wink: 
Сказала:»Не нравится!»,- значит, НЕ НРАВИТСЯ!    :cool:

----------


## Пётр Пруцаков

Да, Михайлов сейчас "на волне", всенародный любимчик. Да и песни клёвые.
А играли ВСЁ живьем?

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Пётр Пруцаков*,

Ну ты братишка погоречился. У каждого свои вкусы.
Кому то Боря нравится, кому то Ленинград и т.д.!
Так что всё в этом плане нормально




> А играли ВСЁ живьем?


Конечно скелет минуса шёл, барабан (бочка и ведущий) и чисто фно гармония (как когда то мне такой минус Кононов прислал на песню ЛЕТИТ ПО НЕБУ) а все инструменты сверху игрались вживую и скажу что не одной лажи я не услышал...МОЛОДЦЫ!

----------


## Пётр Пруцаков

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Натаха Шмель 
> А ПОТОМ ПОДУМАЛА, ЧТО ТЫ МНЕ ОЧЕНЬ НРАВИШЬСЯ
> 
> А эти отмазки и подъезды уже не канают!  
> Сказала:»Не нравится!»,- значит, НЕ НРАВИТСЯ!


Это я просто сказал её же словами:    http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showpost.ph...8&postcount=22
Извини, что в твоей теме.

----------


## Пётр Пруцаков

> Ну ты братишка погоречился. У каждого свои вкусы.


Дело тут вовсе не во вкусе, мне вообще мало кто нравится, как слушателю. 
Просто *мы профессионалы* и должны смотреть на успех и работу других людей *с профессиональной точки зрения.* 
У нас на эстраде много звезд и у каждого свой путь попадания в эти самые звезды. 

*Стас Михайлов* – любимчик миллионов людей, особенно женщин, и кому, как не нам, кабацким музыкантам, знать насколько он популярен. *Никого не заставишь платить за песни, которые не нравятся.* Это о его рейтинге. 
А что касается профессиональных качеств как музыканта, композитора, певца, и это, кстати, касается не только С.Михайлова, мне очень часто попадались, даже в кабаке, такие, которые говорили: 
«А фули там, я так тоже смогу, только немножко потренироваться надо», 
а многие вообще считают, что они лучше и достойней, вот только немножко не везет. 
Поэтому я считаю *не корректно* вести себя таким образом. 
Ей ведь никто не ответил на её просьбу: "*Ну не нравишься ты мне, Наташа Шмель, не буду я за тебя голосовать!!*!" 
Дело тут в другом.

    Продолжение:     http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showpost.ph...43&postcount=1 




.

----------


## Daddy777

> а так,.... она сама ЗВЕЗДА!!!..... (эсэмэсочная),..... рожденная форумом.


ты ведешь себя, как базарная хабалка на кухне коммунальной квартиры.
задетое самолюбие никак не дает успокоиться? или просто характер такой склочный?

----------


## Элла

Петр,неужели так сильно обидели ...........,что успокоится не можете?.Может хватит склоки разводить? В какой темке вы не появитесь,везде оставляете след с душком после себя.

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

Ребята давайте жить дружно!!!!!!!!!!:wink:  :Pivo:   :flower:

----------


## Древнейший

Серёга МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!!  :Ok:   Рад за тебя и маненько завидую.  :Ha:   Ко мне в деревню ни кто ехать то не хочет.:biggrin: 

Ребята Простите, Всем Привет!! :Pivo:   :flower:

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Древнейший*,
 :Pivo:

----------


## ddaan

*Древнейший*,
Блин,пропащий..........
Ты куда делся,а? Сибиряк......:biggrin:

----------


## Древнейший

Живой я. правда маленько жизнь снова встряхнула, но уже оклемался.  :Ha:   Просто инета почти нет.  :Tu:   Вроде век 21ый, а до нас сервис добирается тяжело. Что то в Серёгиной теме флудить начал. Серёга, ни бей. :biggrin:

----------


## Scheiba

*Сергей(rijii)*,
 Серега привет!!
Скинь фотки с концерта Стаса
edel72@gmx.de
С наспупающим тебя серега  новым годом!!!

Сергей из Германии

----------


## Sunita

Сергей, спасибо за фотоотчет! Супер!  :Ok: 
Очень жаль, что не смогла побывать на концерте.. Надеюсь, что Стас еще приедет в Днепр  :Oj:

----------


## ymarist

Серёга,у тебя нет случайно,минуса Стаса "Разлука",буду очень признателен.
ymarist@mail.ru

----------

